# Fat Goat Pictures



## rancher (Jun 4, 2009)

You asked... here she is... Not spoiled :roll: Only feed the best 2nd cut Southeastern Idaho alfalfa. She is pleased you asked for pictures :laugh:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

:O WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

:shocked: Wow she is a MASSIVE doe...she's not even that fat....she's just HUGE. :shocked: She's very pretty!  It looks like you take great care of those happy goaties. :thumbup:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that is one THICK doe!!

She's pretty too...she looks Nubian with her color pattern...is she?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Woe.... :shocked: .....now that is big.... :shocked: 

pretty Doe... :greengrin:


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

HOLLY FREAKIN COW lol. She is so big, but very cool and very pretty. I have not seen one built that thick before but my goodness she is cool.


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

My goats are fat too. (I think even fatter than your nubian) Everybody thinks all my goats are preggers. *head desk* I hope I won't have problems when/after breeding them.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

VaVoom! What a BIG W I D E girl!!!!!!! Honey youre just wonderfully amazingly large, not fat.
Does her tail feel squishy?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wide! she must be a boer crossed with an older style nubian.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

HOLY SHMOLY!!! She is B I G!!!! I like em big, I like em chunky........Sorry couldn't help myself!!! :ROFL: 

She doesn't look tremendously overweight, she is just a BIG girl!! WOW!!!


----------



## Polarhug (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice! She's beautiful! She's not fat like I imagined, just big boned


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

How much does she weigh on the tape?


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

oke 'em smoke 'em!!! the only goat i've ever seen about that size was a buck we had "billy". he was taller though. his horns were about 3ft tip to tip. they looked like bike handlebars.


----------



## rancher (Jun 4, 2009)

Questions Answered:

Her tail is not squishy at the base nor is fat.

Weighed her on a digital scale no tap used.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

She is indeed a big boned beautiful girl, just the way I like em! What are her lines? I'd love to get my hands on some of those genetics!
And her name?


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

I have a couple of fat wethers. 200 + lbs. People think they are preggers. :laugh: Just fat and sassy!

Gina


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

ok, How much did she weigh?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hidden Waters Farm said:


> ok, How much did she weigh?


Her weight is in this topic
viewtopic.php?f=12&t=17600&start=15


----------

